# Disque dur : difficile d'effacer, impossible de restaurer



## Aski (1 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Tout commence un beau jour ou OS X a de lui même réalisé un "fsck_hfs" (je le voyait dans istat pro) sur mon disque dur externe.
Pour des raisons que j'ignore la partition réservée à Time Machine de mon disque dur externe est passée en lecture seule.
C'est suite à l'opération citée ci-dessus que OS X m'a mis un message d'erreur, que comme un idiot j'ai pas gardé de trace, me disant entre autre que je devait formater mon disque.

Pour tenter de résoudre le problème je décide de réaliser une image disque de la partition Time Machine, de l'effacer et de la restaurer ensuite.

La réalisation de l'image disque se passe très bien, je tente d'effacer la partition Time Machine et là l'utilitaire de disque me fait une "input/output error". 2eme tentative, même message d'erreur, 3eme tentztive, il accepte. Je tente un effacement en partition FAT32 plutôt qu'en Mac OS Journalisé et il accepte.

Cette partition étant amenée à être pour Time Machine je la remet en Mac OS Journalisé et il me le fait sans broncher.

Je sélectionne l'image disque source, la partition Time Machine en destination mais il m'affiche une erreur "Impossible de restaurer - Opération non permise".

J'aurais tendance à y voir un message que mon disque est en fin de vie, c'est probablement des "mauvais blocs" qui me causes tout ces soucis, mais j'aimerai votre avis sur le problème.


Pour info je suis a jour en 10.5.7 sur un MacBook Blanc santa rosa.


----------



## twinworld (1 Juillet 2009)

vous avez essayé de copier d'autres trucs que l'image disque de Time Machine sur le DDE ? Il a pas l'air franc de collier, mais peut-être que c'est aussi votre image disque qui est corrompue, non ? Vous auriez pas un autre DDE sous la main pour copier l'image dessus, histoire de voir si elle se laisse faire et si elle est accessible ensuite ?


----------



## Aski (3 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> vous avez essayé de copier d'autres trucs que l'image disque de Time Machine sur le DDE ? Il a pas l'air franc de collier, mais peut-être que c'est aussi votre image disque qui est corrompue, non ? Vous auriez pas un autre DDE sous la main pour copier l'image dessus, histoire de voir si elle se laisse faire et si elle est accessible ensuite ?



Je n'ai pas d'autre disque pour essayer.

J'ai essayé d'y copier quelques données (5 Go) , ça a marché. il semble y avoir des choses déjà présentes sur le disque, peut-être le peu qu'il au réussi à restaurer sur le disque &#8230;

Mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi il a refusé plusieurs fois d'effacer le disque.

Pour l'image disque corrompue, même si je n'en ai pas eu grande utilité ça m'embêterai de perdre toute ma sauvegarde Time Machine &#8230;


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2009)

Aski a dit:


> Mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi il a refusé plusieurs fois d'effacer le disque.


peut-être que votre DDE est en fin de vie. Vous voulez pas acheter un nouveau DDE ? Ca vous permettrait de tester votre image disque et puis si votre DDE récalcitrant revient à meilleure humeur, ça vous fera 2 DDE pour les sauvegardes ce qui n'est pas de trop à mon avis.


----------



## Aski (4 Juillet 2009)

Devant le doute j'ai posé la question ici, et finalement je me suis décidé à en racheter un. Mieux vaut prendre ses précautions.

La commande a été passée hier soir chez Macway, il n'y a plus qu'à attendre la livraison


----------



## Aski (10 Juillet 2009)

J'ai essayé de restaure l'image disque time Machine sur un autre disque dur : il veut pas.

il me dit :
Impossible de valider les tailles - Opération non permise

ça veut dire que mon image est corrompue ? ou bien c'est autre chose ?

EDIT :
Si je coche "effacer la destination" il me dit :
Impossible de trouver les informations d&#8217;examen. L&#8217;image source doit faire l&#8217;objet d&#8217;un examen par la fonction imagescanned ou doit être examinée en vue de sa restauration.

Je lance l'examination on verra bien &#8230;

EDIT 2 :
C'est bon il lance la restauration de l'image disque &#8230; ouf !


----------



## Aski (11 Juillet 2009)

Ce n'est pas fini &#8230;

Sur mon nouveau disque dur j'ai créer une partition pour restaurer l'image disque. il a fini de faire son boulot mais le disque n'a pas monté. En cliquant sur "monter" en haut de l'utilitaire de disque il me disait impossible.

J'ai donc débranché et rebranché le disque dur. il me lance un fsck_hfs tout seul, et me dit ça :







L'image disque aurait donc un problème ?
Sachant que le disque dur est tout neuf &#8230;

J'ai redémarré le Mac, même bazar, même message mais cette fois ci il accepte de monter le disque.
Chose rassurante j'ai accès au disque &#8230;


----------

